# Visa to Live in Philippines



## Rusteryrog (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi. I am from UK and married to Filipina. 

We have been married two years and have 12 month old daughter. 

My wife and baby are living in Tacloban City with her family. I am currently working in Jeddah, KSA.

We want to settle and live in Philippines together.

I have looked on the Bureau Immigration website and it seems best way forward is to apply for Non Quota Immigration Visa by Marriage. 

As our daughter has British nationality (born in Saudi Arabia), she can also be included in the visa.

Can anyone tell me how long the process takes or better way forward please?

Thanks


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Your daughter shouldn't need a visa she is a dual citizen and should be registered as such. Getting a 13a can be done in the Philippine but is often easier to do it abroard. Are you spending any time in the UK as that would be the obvious place to do it.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Immigrant Visa*



Rusteryrog said:


> Hi. I am from UK and married to Filipina.
> 
> We have been married two years and have 12 month old daughter.
> 
> ...


It depends, if you have all your original documents it could be really fast here's link to your current location, see if it's possible for you to do in Jeddah:

http://jeddahpcg.dfa.gov.ph/

If not this can be accomplished in the UK at the Philippine Consulate there. I got my Immigrant card and Visa approved (I also got a new US passport) within 2 months but I had to use the mail system stateside the Philippine Consulate that handles my state was located in another state "Chicago" they had a couple questions that had to be answered in writing by me and then I had my physical and they wanted a letter from my doctor.

I couldn't imagine doing this from Tacloban it would be a pain traveling back and forth. So even if you get your 13a Non-quota Visa, once you land in the Philippines you have at least one week or 10 days I think to show at the main office in Manila to get your Immigrant card and once you've gone through that process they have you come back from 2 weeks - 2 months to pick up your card.

Main office in Manila handles the Immigrant card and Immigrant card renewals every 5 years, these ID's expire every 5 years...Lol, but in between these 5 years you can check in to a satellite office located in Leyte or in your region Jan - Feb and pay the 310 pesos, the run around gets old especially if you don't live near a Satellite Office or Manila.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Getting your 13a outside of the Philippines also has the benifit of not needing the 1 year probationary, as you are perminant straight away. It will save you going through the hassle of converting from probationary to perminant after 12 months.


----------



## Donwarner87 (Jan 18, 2016)

I was able to get a screen shot of my police/court records from online. It lists everything from speeding tickets to my divorce. Would this work for the 13a visa?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Original or certified documents*



Donwarner87 said:


> I was able to get a screen shot of my police/court records from online. It lists everything from speeding tickets to my divorce. Would this work for the 13a visa?


Divorce, you will need an original or certified copy, I got stuck with that dilemma my wife had 3 divorces stateside and I was missing a certified true copy of one divorce. My wife is actually 4 years older then me and I've had negative comments about us due to that in public so it's not just older men with young women.

My daughter also has been mistaken for my wife by onlookers, this happened at a 7-Eleven in our municipality, I took my daughter home and we stopped at the 7-Eleven late at night to pick up donuts, my daughter came in a week later and asked the price of an item and the same clerk mentioned that she could afford it because she's married to an American.

Any legal documents that are required must be originals or certified true copies. the online police record should work but if you've been here more then 6 months the NBI clearance will work.


----------

